
Visualizing Time Zones - vijaydev
http://everytimezone.com/
======
terhechte
I've had just that 'time zone math' problem for years, which is, why I wrote a
small iPhone App just for the purpose of being able to easily lookup this
information when on the road. Globetrotter :)
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/globetrotter-timezone-
calcula...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/globetrotter-timezone-
calculator/id355140639?mt=8)

everytimezone.com looks swell though. Love it.

------
pieter
Looks very nice. The only problem I had is that it's not clear when you load
the page that you can actually interact with it. Some people might go away
confused and think this tool can't convert specific times

~~~
bdotdub
A couple of days ago it just followed your mouse wherever it went so you
didn't need to drag anything. I think I prefer that than what the interaction
is now

------
audionerd
Reminds me of Bret Victor's BART train schedule redesign:
<http://worrydream.com/MagicInk/#case_study_train_schedules>

~~~
wallflower
Beautiful. Thank you for posting that as I doubt I would have come across
that. As someone who rides public transit 5 or more days a week, that is a
very useful visualization.

------
theycallmemorty
My only complaint is that once I grabbed the bar and dragged it around I had a
hard time getting it back to the current time without refreshing the page.

------
mojuba
Beautiful, well executed. To make it even more useful I think it would be cool

* to provide selection of countries to be included in the graph, because what matters is usually two or more countries, say, participating in a conference call

* to have another sliding bar that can be adjusted manually, e.g., to find a point in time most suitable for all participants of a conference call

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm using Chrome on Windows (don't ask) and I get a featureless black screen.
What am I supposed to see?

------
mullr
This is so close to being really cool. Usually what's needed, though, is to
compare two or three time zones text to each other. In this system, they're
far away so that's hard to do.

~~~
duck
Yeah, cool to look at... but not as _useful_ as this one:
<http://www.thetimezoneconverter.com/>
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1133613>)

------
snitko
Maybe I'm just retarded, but I spent 1 minute on this website and couldn't
figure out how to use it. Too many elements jumping and shining blew my mind.
What I really want is two text fields, where I can type in cities and get the
difference and local time in each of those cities. That's it. My guess is that
people really like the design, but I can't see how this is more convenient
than typing "time in San-Francisco" in Google.

~~~
ahoyhere
You're clearly not the intended audience. :)

------
aidenn0
I don't get it. I can slide the local time around, and right next to the bar
it shows the time in each timezone, and there's a bunch of grey bubbles that
move around. Is it just that it's broken on chrome?

[edit]I tried it in opera 10.5 and firefox 3.5 and it was worse than in
chrome, what browser does it work in?

------
kasterma
Site does not work for me, but I have been using foxclocks for a long time:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1117>

------
Ionic_Walrus
its awesome and super easy!, it took me exactly 30 seconds to figure out that
I can move the slider. Pls don't listen to the old farts here who say that the
site is "shiny" or "Can't figure out".

~~~
mcantor
Because old farts never need to compare time zones...?

~~~
Ionic_Walrus
You can find tons of web-apps/apps that show the timezone(s) in a traditional
form, but this one has a different take on presenting the same data. Why
change the one unique feature ?

------
mhansen
Broken on both the latest Firefox and dev build of Chrome on Ubuntu.

~~~
frederickcook
Only a black page for both my Mac Chrome 4.0.249.30 and Safari 4.0.3, but
works on my Firefox 3.6.3 (OS X 10.6.2).

------
frou_dh
Anecdotal: The last time I needed to figure out was what someone meant by
American PST - this wouldn't have helped me.

Great design.

------
CGamesPlay
This is very cool, but can you add a field to manually select a date in a
particular time zone, as well as a current time button?

~~~
bdotdub
Always funny to me to see people not realizing the author is not always the
submitter

------
sxtxixtxcxh
I'm assuming the green timezone is your current timezone? Perhaps that could
be spelled out somewhere.

~~~
mattparcher
I'm not the author, but it appears that the green tag is your current time
zone, at the time you want to convert from. Initially, this starts as the
current time, but it can be adjusted. When you move the green tag, a purple
tag is placed to represent the current time instead.

------
bmelton
Doesn't work in IE7 I guess? All I see is a green bar that isn't draggable. I
already noted in the comments that the UI isn't necessarily obvious, but I've
tried pushing, pulling, dragging every visible element on the page, and
haven't seen anything happen.

------
ahoyhere
Ha! I didn't even notice this got submitted here.

Background, for the record:

1\. It is alpha alpha ALPHA.

2\. We built it for the iPad specifically, and Safari/Webkit generally.

3\. It has no images. All webkit-specific CSS. All those gorgeous gradients! I
gave Thomas and a PSD and he made the magic happen.

4\. It has no JavaScript framework.

5\. It gzips down to under 3K.

This evening Thomas added Firefox support. Naturally, Firefox's CSS styles for
gradients are not as nice (and, naturally, different syntax) than the Webkit
ones.

We plan to do more things with it. This was really a proof of concept. I was
surprised it got such wide circulation already...

... although considering the alternative "tools" in this space, I guess I
shouldn't be.

Thanks guys!

